# A couple videos messing around on stateland, practicing new calls



## ArrowinAddict (Sep 22, 2010)

Me and my buddy were just messing around walking through some state-land practicing a couple of new calls we have.We are both relatively new to turkey hunting so we were just practicing getting on birds... Also a great way to shed hunt and do some early scouting for deer...

First video is of us locating these birds deep in the woods and getting them all riled up.






Second video is of us finally cutting them off in a small field...Took us two hours to get around them...The coolest thing was we sat there for an hour and birds filed in from every corner... There was easily a hundred birds when all was said and done...

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BMdOyQ9-kfo"]YouTube - IMG 02631[/ame]


----------



## srconnell22 (Aug 27, 2007)

Good stuff... 

Please don't take what I'm about to say as me being a jerk or anything bad against you guys. Turkeys don't know the difference between hunting season or not. It will only take a few instances of them being called to, then getting spooked to educate them as to why they shouldn't come to calls. I would refrain from calling to birds that you plan on hunting until season gets started.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ArrowinAddict (Sep 22, 2010)

We don't have tags to hunt this area of stateland, not planning on hunting it...Just practicing

When we scout the area we plan to hunt we don't ever yelp..ever..only bring a crow call


----------



## srconnell22 (Aug 27, 2007)

Good deal... just didn't want you to make things harder on yourself than they have to be! 

Good luck this year!


----------



## FireDoc66 (Oct 9, 2005)

I'm sure the guys that DO hunt this area of State land you were on are really going to appreciate this. :banghead3

Here's a little tip from this Board in regards to all of this. 

"Everybody likes to entice a Longbeard to cut loose with a thundering gobble, it's fun !
But, using a yelp before season is one of the worst mistakes a hunter can make. I hear this constantly at the various hunting shows and seminars I give around the country each year. 

Guys will locate pre season birds by yelping with their box, slate or mouth call. 
NEVER use a yelp or hen sounds to locate a bird before season starts. A gobble call, owl hooter, crow, pheasant cackle will do the job without actually calling in a bird.
As a rule of thumb, a mature Tom will only be called in 2, maybe 3 times in it's life. If you locate with a hen sound , he will answer and eventually come in to find no hen. 
Strike one.
In my opinion, a Longbeard is the wariest of all critters, don't educate'em."



Read more at Michigan-Sportsman.com: A Few Quick Tips - The Michigan Sportsman Forums http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=270749#ixzz1HKvi0k1F


The point is, you can practice anywhere. Don't choose the woods before the season. 

If I were you, I'd remove this thread ASAP. It won't go well, and will only paint you in a negative light.


----------



## houghtonlakehero (Dec 22, 2010)

Good job guys! Now I'm all fired up to shoot a turkey this spring....:lol:


----------



## MERGANZER (Aug 24, 2006)

ArrowinAddict said:


> We don't have tags to hunt this area of stateland, not planning on hunting it...Just practicing
> 
> When we scout the area we plan to hunt we don't ever yelp..ever..only bring a crow call


 
There are those who will be in that area hunting useing vacation days etc to do so. Don't screw it up for them please.

Ganzer


----------



## outfishin_ (Jul 28, 2004)

This poor guy is getting flamed for nothing.... State land is state land. No better place to practice then on real wild birds. This is sounding like a deer hunting thread.....



Cool video's.


----------



## BMoney (Feb 8, 2006)

Gents lets not forget its state land, as long as they arent breaking the law it is within their right to be doing what they want. With that said, would i be doing it, no...Id rather wait and go mushrooming, but still you can say its someones elses turkey.


----------



## Craig M (May 17, 2000)

outfishin_ said:


> This poor guy is getting flamed for nothing.... State land is state land. No better place to practice then on real wild birds. This is sounding like a deer hunting thread.....
> 
> 
> 
> Cool video's.


I don't think he's getting flamed at all, he's just getting some constructive criticism. People are just letting him know that doing this, while fun, it educates the birds and makes it tough on the people who will be hunting them. Heck, I used to do the same thing until someone pointed it to me.


----------



## anon12162011 (Jun 9, 2009)

Just when I think I've seen it all !


----------



## outfishin_ (Jul 28, 2004)

Craig M said:


> I don't think he's getting flamed at all, he's just getting some constructive criticism. People are just letting him know that doing this, while fun, it educates the birds and makes it tough on the people who will be hunting them. Heck, I used to do the same thing until someone pointed it to me.


 Perspective I guess....I still think its BS flaming once again. This sounds like a typical deer hunting thread. (someone encroached on my area).. Anything someone does on state land pisses someone else off anymore... this what times have become.


----------



## bigmac (Nov 28, 2000)

As soon as I read this I knew guys were going to rip into you...eeeerrrrrrr I mean give "constructive criticism":lol: It's state land...don't break any laws and have fun! But....I would not do it myself


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

Neat vids.

As far as "flaming", I strongly disagree.

He is simply being provided with information that every turkey hunter eventually learns.

Nobody yelled at him, it was respectfully presented and very much true.

Calling birds preseason WILL make those birds more difficult to call come season, regardless of who is calling them. In fact, in some states it is illegal to use a turkey call on public lands outside of season.


----------



## Ack (Oct 3, 2004)

I don't think it's so much the calling that might mess up these birds......it's the "gettin on them" part that will educate them the most. 

Legal to do......yes. The best way to learn how to turkey hunt......no.


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

Do Hens wait till season to start yelping


----------



## ArrowinAddict (Sep 22, 2010)

Lmao...you guys crack me up

1. I would never remove a post for fear of being ridiculed, last time I checked this site is for learning just as much as it is for entertainment. I had no idea it was that big of a "faux pas" to yelp a couple times in the middle of a 500acre piece of state-land. If I take it off because I was wrong then how will anybody "learn" from my mistakes.

2. I get the point after the first person tells me not do it, for everyone after him _I appreciate your redundancy.
_
3. For those who say find another way to practice, I agree that perhaps it was unethical for me to educate birds simply because I had no intentions of killing them. However, there is no better practice or education than the real thing. I gained far more knowledge from my 3+ hours interaction with these birds than I ever have from reading forums or watching youtube. WATCHING the way the 60+ hens interacted with all of the Toms was awesome and I am extremely glad I was able to see it.

4. In defense of my hunting partner and I, we were not walking around the woods hammering on a slate call and blowing a diaphragm as loud as we could. We would use them once every half hour or so to see if we could get something talking. After we located the birds we would do soft calling ONLY when we hadn't heard them in a while and wanted to get a direction of where they were walking, and once to get them on video. 

Once they were in the field we tried out a few different diaphragm calls to see the birds reactions. I am no turkey expert, far from it, however I am smart enough to know that there is no way a gobbler is going to leave that many hens to investigate a couple yelps they heard 20ft. into the woodline on the opposite end of the field.

5. To me getting animals interacting in their natural environment on video brings the same thrills as hunting, plus there aren't seasonal restrictions. 

So my question to all who say I was wrong is: *Why do you give more value to someone who is trying kill a bird, than to someone who gets the same enjoyment from interacting with them?* We both are acting within the limits of law, we both are on land made available to us by the state, and both activities require the same tactics to be successful. 

Don't worry though, I won't do it anymore. In fact I will stay off state land in general. I wouldn't want to accidentally trample an area where a Moral might pop up and ruin some poor guys mushroom hunt. Ill just stay home and play Cabela's Big Game Hunter on XBOX. That way it will be impossible for me to offend anyone.


----------



## multibeard (Mar 3, 2002)

outfishin_ said:


> This poor guy is getting flamed for nothing.... State land is state land. No better place to practice then on real wild birds. This is sounding like a deer hunting thread.....
> 
> 
> 
> Cool video's.


I and alot of other turkey hunters feel that it should be illegal to use a turkey call in the woods unless you have a valid tag or are calling for some one that has a tag for that particular time period.
You do not need a turkey call to locate birds for hunting later on when the season is open. That is what locater calls are for. I never use anything but locator calls for locating birds prior to hunting season.

Use of turkey calls is illegal in some states out side of the season.


----------



## anon12162011 (Jun 9, 2009)

ArrowinAddict said:


> We don't have tags to hunt this area of stateland, not planning on hunting it...Just practicing


 
I've done the same thing as you before I knew better and it was on a large private farm in Barry County and I got reamed by someone face to face for it.

I guess my question is if you don't have a tag to hunt that area, then why not go to the area you plan on hunting and "practice" there?? Of course there could be far more worse activities you could be doing, but I just find it curious why you chose to go call at flocks of birds not where you are hunting if you didn't think you weren't doing something that could potentially make someone's hunt down the road a little tougher?


----------



## FireDoc66 (Oct 9, 2005)

To compare this Forum to the Whitetail Forum is a stretch to say the least. :lol:

Like the saying goes; "You find what you seek."

There is no flaming, or ripping. 

The simple facts are that it is well known in regards to turkey hunters that you do not call to birds before the season. The actions done here on State land can negatively affect *OTHER* State land hunters. Your calling to birds right now, regardless of it being State land or Private land are done for no other reason then to hear a birds response for your own enjoyment. Your "enjoyment" will most likely negatively affect other hunters. If you are fine with that, and it doesn't bother you than feel free to do whatever you would like on State land. 

At least consider doing it on the State land that *you* will likely be hunting. That way your calling, or moving in on them educates the birds you will be chasing and creates a challenging hunt for you and not the other folks.


----------



## EdB (Feb 28, 2002)

It might be legal but it is very selfish. I'm surprised some people condone pre-season calling in birds. You won't find a single long term experienced turkey hunter support it. Very sad to see how turkey hunting in MI is evolving with it's growth. Like so many things in our culture today, it's all about me.


----------



## Craig M (May 17, 2000)

Nobody is condoning the practice of calling birds in during pre-season, quite the contrary. Every turkey hunter loves having that big old tom come in like it's on a wire and practicing calls in the woods educates the birds. Personally I like to practice at home and drive my wife and dogs crazy.


----------



## bigmac (Nov 28, 2000)

Yeah, so now you are going to sit at home and use up all OUR electricity playing video games:lol:Get a job! But not at any of MY favorite places!!!:lol:


----------



## ArrowinAddict (Sep 22, 2010)

EdB said:


> It might be legal but it is very selfish. I'm surprised some people condone pre-season calling in birds. You won't find a single long term experienced turkey hunter support it. Very sad to see how turkey hunting in MI is evolving with it's growth. Like so many things in our culture today, it's all about me.


HOLY EFF!!!

I get it, I won't do it anymore...In fact I got it after the first 10 people told me. I really appreciate the kind feedback and the people who are trying to educate. This comment on the other hand pisses me off.

If you read every person before (which you probably didn't) then you have seen that they agreed with what you. So I have a hard time seeing your defense in the evolution of MI turkey hunting. Last time I checked you are winning like 20-1 which would mean that we are evolving just fine....


----------



## outfishin_ (Jul 28, 2004)

FireDoc66 said:


> . Your "enjoyment" will most likely negatively affect other hunters. If you are fine with that, and it doesn't bother you than feel free to do whatever you would like on State land.
> 
> .


So does any other activity on state land. He is enjoying the great outdoors as he sees fit. Nothing illegal has been posted either. 

Running his post through a meat grinder of constant "your screwing other hunters" is total BS. I see Turkey Hunters are selfish just like everyone else anymore... Don't do this or don't do that ..your educating my birds. BLAH BLAH BLAH. You would have though he shot one off its roast or something.


----------



## Craig M (May 17, 2000)

outfishin_, do you turkey hunt?


----------



## bigmac (Nov 28, 2000)

UH-OH...


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

I use turkey calls all the time on state land to call in coyotes. I hope that doesnt offend anyone.


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

Don't see a problem with the video, in fact I think it's kind of cool. Would be the same as practicing deer calls on state land out of season. Nothing illegal or unethical about it.


----------



## outfishin_ (Jul 28, 2004)

Craig M said:


> outfishin_, do you turkey hunt?



Yep..have for 14 yrs. I have taken 3 birds in the last 4 yrs too. I make and test my own box calls. I bow hunt, I mushroom hunt, I steelhead fish. I don't pass judgement on others for using state land either.. I don't own it. 

For the record..I only hunt state land..lol


----------



## bigmac (Nov 28, 2000)

I use Doe bleats and Buck grunts before the rut...


----------



## Craig M (May 17, 2000)

outfishin_ said:


> Yep..have for 14 yrs. I have taken 3 birds in the last 4 yrs too. I make and test my own box calls. I bow hunt, I mushroom hunt, I steelhead fish. I don't pass judgement on others for using state land either.. I don't own it.
> 
> For the record..I only hunt state land..lol


I use/hunt state land a lot too and I don't think anyone is passing judgment. I apologize for calling into question your comments, I got the wrong impression from your posts. 


bigmac - you're dirty rotten pot stirrer!:lol:


----------



## bigmac (Nov 28, 2000)

Who me????


----------



## FireDoc66 (Oct 9, 2005)

outfishin_, 

While I think your looking hard for something that just isn't there, been soured by other Forums on this Board, or I just failed to convey my point, I believe the easiest way to say it is we'll agree to disagree.


----------



## outfishin_ (Jul 28, 2004)

FireDoc66 said:


> outfishin_,
> 
> While I think your looking hard for something that just isn't there, been soured by other Forums on this Board, or I just failed to convey my point, I believe the easiest way to say it is we'll agree to disagree.


 Fair enough...


----------



## EdB (Feb 28, 2002)

> I get it, I won't do it anymore...In fact I got it after the first 10 people told me.


The reason I posted in this thread is that I didn't get the impression you got it after the first 10 posts when you write things like:



> Lmao...you guys crack me up





> So my question to all who say I was wrong is: Why do you give more value to someone who is trying kill a bird, than to someone who gets the same enjoyment from interacting with them? We both are acting within the limits of law, we both are on land made available to us by the state, and both activities require the same tactics to be successful.





> In fact I will stay off state land in general. I wouldn't want to accidentally trample an area where a Moral might pop up and ruin some poor guys mushroom hunt. Ill just stay home and play Cabela's Big Game Hunter on XBOX. That way it will be impossible for me to offend anyone.


----------



## CMR (Jul 25, 2003)

Not to stir the pot but.......
There's a reason why so many turkey hunters opt for the opening weekend or the second weekend. The longer the season goes, the more educated the toms/jakes become. 

Just a thought.....


----------



## casscityalum (Aug 27, 2007)

Hmm not sure how I feel. I too think the best way to learn is on real birds. Just like ducks and goose untill u hear the real thing u have no idea if u sound good or not. Glad you had fun and learned a lot. I unlike most here read the whole thread before posting so I have no reason to repeat since you already said lesson learned. 

Ok everyone carry on 

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## ArrowinAddict (Sep 22, 2010)

EdB said:


> The reason I posted in this thread is that I didn't get the impression you got it after the first 10 posts when you write things like:


So when I said: _"I had no idea it was that big of a "faux pas" to yelp a couple times in the middle of a 500acre piece of state-land. If I take it off because I was wrong then how will anybody "learn" from my mistakes." _you didn't take that as me admitting my guilt? Hmmmmm...

The rest of my post was simply an attempt to make a point. People are so quick to cast judgment. Was what I did legally wrong? Not in this state. Was it ethically wrong? From what 98% of the people posting are telling me, yes it is. It was previously not part of my morall compass so I didn't know. NOW I KNOW! 

What I did was wrong, but its not like a murdered anyone. I cannot believe the amount of persecution people go through for posting an innocent video, or comment. I thought it was cool, apparently you didn't, end of story. 

The funny thing is none of the birds ever were spooked. There was well over 60 other hens and I would be willing to bet that half of them were yelping. All different tones, pitches, cadences, etc...The noise was coming from everywhere so I highly doubt any bird was educated, and if they were they didn't act like it. 

The bottom line is I learned my lesson, actually two lessons. 1. Don't ever Yelp if your not actually hunting. 2. Don't post on any of these forums without researching every word written. Failure to do so could result in a firm talkin to from EdB


----------



## Craig M (May 17, 2000)

Good! Glad you learned your lesson!:lol:


----------



## chris_kreiner (Sep 6, 2006)

I learned my leason also the last time I did this which was three years ago. My bro and I did the same thing and called in a bunch of jakes. And I was reamed about the same as you are now!! But after seeing some of these responses you may need some new O-rings after all of this!!:evil: 
I do notice turkeys do get very call shy after the first couple attempts to call them in, as many have already mentioned. Sweet videos either way!! Hope to see some video of you and your buddy smoking a couple birds this spring!!


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

I just wait until mid to late May when all the "real" turkey hunters are done working their magic...then I call'um in and kill'um.:evil:

If most of these "experts" were honest with themselves they'd tell you they did the same thing starting out.:lol:

Big T


----------



## LumberJ (Mar 9, 2009)

The first 3-4 posts of this thread were worth while (those between you and srsrconnell22, the rest....
I agree that the redundancy was ridiculous

Glad you had an enjoyable day in the woods and learned a lesson that'll help you (and other hunters in the area) out in the future.


----------



## michhutr (Jan 16, 2009)

Legal... yes. Fun... yes. Many of us as beginners may have done it until we learned better. Then again some don't care.


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

The more experience you get the more you learn. You cant learn if you dont get out there and talk and listen to turkey. I think qdmaman is right lots of people including myself have broken out the calls and started talking season or not. As a matter of fact i wish a couple people that ruined a hunt for me once would have learned how to sound like a turkey before they started to hunt.
Last day of my hunt one year i was laying down in the middle of a field next to a log on private property that butted up to state land that i had permisssion to hunt. I called in an old tom from across the road and he was closing in on 50 yards. Just a few more minutes. And then here comes some yahoos driving down the road and noticed mr tom all by his lonesome. These boys drove off and parked. got out blasted a few god awful notes on the box call and mr tom headed back where he come from. Hunt over.
I think if you want to get good at something then learn all you can just use a little common sense doing it.


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

I hunt and call to a gobbler once.. After that I never hunt him again he is educated and call shy...


----------



## FireDoc66 (Oct 9, 2005)

Liar. That Tom is usually dead. :lol:


----------



## Brandon7 (Jun 2, 2006)

ARROWINADDICT, u must have not graduated highschool, you just demonstrate whats wrong with Michigan hunters.. umm yeah ill do this here.. crap i aint huntin that area.. who cares...


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

> FireDoc66 said:
> 
> 
> > Liar. That Tom is usually dead. :lol:


Who says you can't take a good education with you when you go?:lol::lol:


----------



## bigmac (Nov 28, 2000)

I can't believe this thread went into day 2!! I'll get nothing done today either if I keep getting emails about subscription responses:lol:
Stop the insanity....He gets it


----------



## jackbob42 (Nov 12, 2003)

I can't figure out why people get so shook up about things like this.
When I started learning , 16 years ago , I practiced all I could calling to REAL turkeys.
And , then I went back and hunted them afterwards.
The only reason I don't call early now is because I am confident in my calling and my ability to get my bird.
Not only do I get one , but my grandson and a few friends get theirs too. We take and help friends all season long. Off the same properties !
I'm out there most every day from the first day to the last.

Are you guys saying that once you've hunted (called at) a spot , you never go back there because the birds are "educated"?
To me , an "educated" bird is just an excuse.

ArrowinAddict - If you ever want to come and call and video tape , let me know and I'll put you on some birds.


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

jackbob42 said:


> Are you guys saying that once you've hunted (called at) a spot , you never go back there because the birds are "educated"?
> To me , an "educated" bird is just an excuse.


Please tell me you were not referring to my last post.. Please now you are going to drag me back into this:lol:


----------



## Craig M (May 17, 2000)




----------



## FireDoc66 (Oct 9, 2005)

Bigmac, 

Just so you know there is now another post on this thread. Just didn't want your email notifications to not get used today.


----------



## bigmac (Nov 28, 2000)

Thanks firedoc!!! finally....she's losing steam:lol:


----------



## jackbob42 (Nov 12, 2003)

DEDGOOSE said:


> Please tell me you were not referring to my last post.. Please now you are going to drag me back into this:lol:


Nope , I have more confidence in you than that ! :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

DEDGOOSE said:


> Do Hens wait till season to start yelping



My good friend DEDGOOSE once said "There is no such thing as a call shy turkey, only people shy turkeys"

"Call shy" turkey's, IMO, are all too often an excuse.


----------



## Jigin-N-Grinin (Jan 22, 2008)

Yesterday I wheeled my truck up along the road on a flock of birds feeding in some corn stubble. I noticed 8-10 strutters out there so I got my three year old out of the back seat and said.....'hey Mijo, you wanna hear a big ol' turkey gobble?'
His eyes lit up of course so I fired off my mouth call. Sure enough.....they were more then happy to respond. The look on my boys face was priceless.


----------



## ezcaller (Feb 21, 2009)

We like hearing gobblers too much to wait until the season. The best and quickest way to get them is with a turkey call. I dont think a month before the season is going to do any harm- right now they have far too many hens around to worry about one in the bush a hundred yards away calling at them. I do call in the same area I hunt- state and private. Who wants an easy gobbler anyways.


----------



## timbrhuntr (Feb 4, 2009)

Funny stuff. I hunted the same Tom on and off the better part of the whole season last year. He must have been really dumb because he didn't realize after the first 4 times he came in to my calling that he should have known better than to come in that 5th time. I think as Dedgoose is saying if you sneak in do some calling and then leave without them actually relating the calling to a human you have done nothing wrong during or pre-season.


----------



## PITBULL (May 23, 2003)

If you want to use a call to locate birds before the season starts use a crow call or owl call. When a bird responds note the location and leave the area. Calling with a turkey call wont spook the birds, It when they are coming in and see you and no hen calling that educates them. Why take the chance of screwing up your or someone elses hunt?


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

timbrhuntr said:


> Funny stuff. I hunted the same Tom on and off the better part of the whole season last year. He must have been really dumb because he didn't realize after the first 4 times he came in to my calling that he should have known better than to come in that 5th time. I think as Dedgoose is saying if you sneak in do some calling and then leave without them actually relating the calling to a human you have done nothing wrong during or pre-season.


Very close


----------



## BIGCHRIS (Nov 15, 2009)

ArrowAddict if I was you I wouldnt apologize for anything. Any word you say here whether you thought it was good or bad will get picked apart by 96% of the posters, that's just the way it is. They cut you down till u feel guilty about what you did and in the end you look like a sap and end up apologizing for something u did that was fun and u learned from. Don't sweat it. Id do the same thing in the woods if I had a call, but in no way am I an expert. I don't even turkey hunt. I guess if you could screw up someones hunt than don't do it again, but hey what the hell.

Sent from my Droid Incredible


----------



## jem44357 (Jan 27, 2011)

Part of the reason I hunt the last hunt is I kinda prefer educated birds, it's more of a challenge. I do the educating so it's more of a challenge for the other guys . I hunted the same bird for 4 seasons. I had him on the bead all 4 of em. I had his pattern down very well. The fourth season when I finally decided to take him he slipped around me and headed for another spot I knew he liked. As I made my way to head him off I heard BA-WHOOM. I was PO'ed until I found out it was my brother who had just shot my bird. He was a big Ole Tom +11" beard and well over 1" spurs he was a limb hanger. I agree with turkeys being people shy and not call shy.

Jim


----------

